# [SOLVED] Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey! :grin:

I have a rooted Orange San Francisco II. It has Gingerbread 2.3 on it. I want to install ICS on it (CM9). I'm following instructions mentioned at [ICS] [CM9] [4.0.4] CyanogenMod 9 for the ZTE Crescent [ROM] [Last updated: 13/07] - ZTE Blade 2 / Crescent - Crescent.MoDaCo.com - MoDaCo but I cannot boot into Recovery Mode. What must be the problem?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

There may not be a way to enter recovery mode on that device. Not all phones have it.

How to use Safe Mode on an Android Device | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

I think I blew it!

I hit the Volume Keys + Power, then Home + Volume Keys + Power, now my phone won't boot! Anything I can do? :sad:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

Do you get any picture at all?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

Nothing. Any idea what might have happened?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

I removed the battery & SD Card for a while & put it back in. It boots normally now, still no idea what happened? 

Still no recovery mode. :-(


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

IS this what your trying to do ZTE Blade hard reset


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

Is the OS that its currently running also a root?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

Yes Joe. I tried all that. Still nothing. 

Yes Chief. The phone was already rooted.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

I could be wrong but maybe the first root messed up the recovery.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

Hi what about clockwork mode had you installed that


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

Babbzzz, I looked your phone up on line and found nothing , let me look over at another site I frequent and see what they can find out


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

I'm not sure Joe. I saw Clockwork Mode in some other forums.What exactly is that? How do I install that on my phone? Is it like an app?

And, thanks for the taking the time for that wolfen. :smile:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

Babbzz I need the exact manufacturer and model number off your phone 
PM them to me so I can ask the guys.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

I got it solved. Thanks everyone.

I installed Clockwork Mod & booted into Recovery Mode using ROM Manager, installed ICS, all is smooth now.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

Glad you got it.
Try installing the Peoples Rom too, if a version is available for your phone, its the BEST rom out there, close to stock Samsung, and runs faster and better


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't Boot Into Recovery Mode*

Glad you got it solved! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks wolfen. I'll check it out.

Thanks Chief!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Babbzzz sorry I did not get back to you on that question I was in Edinburgh most of yesterday,Glad to see you found the info and got it sorted nice job.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me Joe. Google is our friend. :smile:


----------

